# Traditional duck hunt!!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

with my oldest brother back in Oklahoma off deployment, another brother in AIT training with the Army, and my 3rd brother serving a mission, I'v taken it upon myself to continue out the tradition thanksgiving duck hunt by including my 2 newest brothers, my 2 brother in-laws (13-15 years of age) on our annual hunt... 
my father in-law was with us but recovering from shoulder surgery so he was not shooting. 
we are 1 shy of a 3 man limit, we set out to shoot anything so the boys can get some shooting, of course I was looking for green which my 6th one turned up a band!!!!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Right on!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey I saw this on fbook!! I work with your brothers goosefreak!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice duck band, I am jealous.
It has been many years since I shot a banded duck.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

brendo said:


> Hey I saw this on fbook!! I work with your brothers goosefreak!


which ones? and how do you work with them?? 1 lives in Oklahoma, the other is in AIT training in Alabama or Mississippi, somewhere back there, and the other is serving in Canada.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe your just related? Craig and Cody stirland


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Craig, and Cody are my cousins...those 2 are good guys..


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah they're pretty cool! I just figured you were brothers since you look so much alike!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

GF. Where was the duck banded? Nice job on the band.


----------

